
Announcing Ribbot.com - build your own Reddit/Hacker News style discussion forum - joeyespo
http://brianarmstrong.org/blog/announcing-ribbot-com-build-your-own-reddithacker-news-style-discussion-forum/
======
MortenK
Good luck with it. It's a very nice site, and interesting project.

